# Mercedes 560SEL



## dazzlecar

Good evening everyone

This thread is about a unique car for my country's history
A 560SEL Mercedes-Benz.
This 560SEL is unique because of its initial owner. A personality with an exceptional place in greek latest political history.

This vehicle was used for the transportation of the former Prime Minister and President of the Greek Republic , mr Konstantinos Karamanlis , during his second period as President of the Greek Republic in 1990-1995.

This car was also used for other great political personalities from all over the world, during their visit in Greece.

In addition to this car's luxury, safety and comfort features, it is fully armored featuring the best specifications for the car's period in both the body and its 5x thick windows.

It is also eqquiped with a speaker, a siren, and of course the Greek flag.

Enough with the small history lesson. Onto the detailing stuff now . . . :buffer:

Our plan was to clean the interior, as well as a one-step correction/protection to the car's bodywork.

So, interior first, and here are some pics of what we had to face




































































































































































































































































































































































































In this point, I should mention, that in almost all interior detailing projects we have, we tend to remove the seats from the car.
In this particular case, though, given the car's special features, the passenger's seat, was the only one that could be removed.























































Cleaning the dash,the air ducts and all the interior surfaces













































































































Side carpets on passenger's side, were next
































































B-pillars cleaning









































































The dirt in the vacuum's bottom, from the side carpets alone ...










Rear seats' leather cleaning














































it's all in the details






















































































































Driver's side carpet




























Time to clean the floormats





































Then we cleaned the driver's and passenger's front seats









































































Some final interior shots.







































































































































































































Leather surfaces were treated with Swissvax Leather Softener, and then protected with Swissvax Leather Milk.
Vinyl and plastic surfaces were treated with Swissvax Protecton

Time to face the bodywork - this is what we had to begin with

















































































































































Claying the car, and preparing the surface




























Correction was started with a combo of Cleaner Fluid Profesional Strong and SV Cutting pad.

Some photos during the process



























































































Wheels cleaned with Apc and Iron X.





































After finishing with Cleaner Fluid Professional , it was time for the wax - Swissvax ''Shield'' was our choice




































































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for watching. All comments and questions appreciated as always


----------



## Tunero

Nice car, very nice history behind the car and of course, wonderfull work!


----------



## TopSport+

:argie:top work and awesome car:thumb:


----------



## Ovaltine

Splendid.


----------



## DannyMair

Looks mint


----------



## Jdm boy

Very nice indeed 

looks like there was a few bunga bunga parties happening in the back of the car!!! (different politiction I know )


----------



## deni2

Amazing work peroformed on Merc, :argie:.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Love it!


----------



## Kotsos

Excellent work Andreas. 

Now the appearance of the car is equally of its history.


----------



## aarondenney

absolutely awesome! love old mercedes!!


----------



## Black.MB

Cracking job, loving the interior detail work, amazing!:thumb:


----------



## ted11

Lovely car and great job.


----------



## Trip tdi

That is beautiful :thumb:


----------



## skorpios

Great job!


----------



## j3ggo

Looks like its armour plated with bullet proof glass?


----------



## Luis

Lovely... Good job


----------



## Ns1980

Fantastic!


----------



## Nil by mouth

Thanks for taking such meticulous piccies , a pleasure to view :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Great job :thumb:


----------



## tonyy

Great work:thumb:


----------



## dscam

The W126 560 SEL has such presence. What a great story behind this car and your work has absolutely done it justice! Fantastic


----------



## dscam

How heavy were the doors taking into consideration the armour and 5 x thicker glazing? Heavy doors at the best of times...


----------



## 123quackers

Very nice, had one of these a long time ago and will be a future classic specially the 560sec /sel :thumb:

great work, what the APC you using and what % for plastic / carpets you using?


----------



## threadbear

awesome work awesome car


----------



## Conri

Fantastic job!:thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad

amazing really you guys are really up there in my books when it comes to detailing


----------



## tzotzo

Jdm boy said:


> Very nice indeed
> 
> looks like there was a few bunga bunga parties happening in the back of the car!!! (different politiction I know )


I don't think at his past eighties he was interested about limo parties.

I think the description is quite modest Andrea. Karamanlis was the man who established democracy after the military Junta among other accomplishments in greek political system.

The level of detail performed on the interior can't be described with words, and the exterior got the look it deserved.

Did you had a chance to play with the siren and the mic?


----------



## bruce92

must take some serious heating to warm the glass enough to melt the frost, on the outside.


----------



## catgroom

*.*

Truly inspirational to me,a fellow old Mercedes owner.

Am I being blind,guys? What product was used to lift the dirt from the interior plastics?
I have the same grimy mushroom interior!

Regds

Steve:wave::thumb:


----------



## kani82

Speechless! Great job Mate.


----------



## taz007

haha that is cool! great work on a very unique car.


----------



## ADW

Wow! That's an amazing turnaround.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Fantastic,:thumb: I too would like to know what you used to clean the horrible yellow plastics to get them to the cream they should really be!!


----------



## N3llyboy

Great looking car before and after. This era of mercedes is my fave at the moment. New ones look cheap / fragile and nasty. This is quality built. Lovely restoration.


----------



## bimmersean

Beautiful beautiful work. It is this kind of detail that makes me appreciate this process. I do have one question though. Did you get the paint corrected to that great of a level with one step using the SV cutting pad and the SV Cleaner fluid? 
Bravo, beautiful work. Thank you


----------



## IanG

Top work there fantastic results


----------



## chongo

To me that is detailing. Chongo.


----------



## isctony

Stunning - a beautiful classic, the paintwork is in great condition!


----------

